# How to Test for Single Stage or Clear Coat Paint



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to Test for Single Stage or Clear Coat Paint*

To test for a single stage paint, try to find a light colored or white polish if you're working on any kind of pigmented paint. If you're testing white paint then try to use a polish with a color to it and a dark colored cloth, (so you can confirm that you're removing white paint and not just seeing the color of the paint).









Use an ample amount for plenty of lubrication as you're going to want to push firmly if no oxidation is present as was the case with the finish on the classic car.


















Confirmed, we're working on a single stage paint... also note the heavier accumulation were my fingers pressed down with the most pressure... this is because you can exert more pressure to the small area of your finger tips than you can with your entire hand, you can use this to work for you or cause problems depending upon what you're trying to do...


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Mike, I saw that single stage paintings requires a different polishing work, what the main difference in the way of polishing?

thank's


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Single stage paint will tend to be softer than basecoat/clearcoat paint systems and part of the reason is that it's more porous but also because of the resin technology.

The pigment can affect how hard or soft a single stage paint is also, for example single stage white paint is very hard as the pigment type, (Titanium Dioxide Powder), is very hard.

I have an article that talks about this topic called,

*The Lesson White Paint Teaches Us*

I haven't posted it to DW yet but you can find it if you Google it...

Here's another article I've written on this topic and haven't had time to post here but again, you can Google it..

*The practical differences between a single stage paints and clear coat paints *

Paint care products that work on basecoat/clearcoat paints will work on single stage paints but if you're restoring "antique" and original older single stage paints, be sure to read my article,

*The Secret to Removing Oxidation and Restoring a Show Car Finish to Antique Single Stage Paints*


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you Mike for the lesson. I'll read all the articles with attention.

All the best!

Luan


----------

